# "ANDROID MARKET" FIX for missing Apps. Very Very Easy steps



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

*There's an update that fixes the problem with the Android Market that had prevented certain apps from being listed. *

*FIX # 1*
*Method : Using Android and ClockworkMod Recovery:*

1) Download http://www.multiupload.com/5MKAKAKUM6 from Multiupload
2) Connect your tablet to your PC via a USB cable and mount your tablet as a USB mass storage 
device.
3) Copy the update file to the root directory of your device.
4) Press and hold the power button on your tablet.
5) Choose the Reboot option.
6) Select Recovery from the next menu.
7) Your tablet will reboot to ClockworkMod Recovery.
8) Use the volume buttons to scroll down to "install zip from sdcard."
9) Tap the home button to select that option.
10) Tap the home button again to "choose zip from sdcard."
11) Use the volume keys to scroll down and select the update file.
12) Tap the home key to select.
13) From the next menu, use the volume keys and home key to select the "yes" option.
14) After the install is complete, press the power button to go back to the main menu, and tap home 
to reboot your system.

Once you've done that, you should be able to find *Google Maps, Facebook, the Dolphin HD or Opera web browsers*, or other apps in the Android Market.

*FIX # 2*

*OK, if you still have some apps missing try this after doing the above fix*:

*Please make sure to do that in Order:*
1) Go to "Market" and by back button go to Settings > Applications > Manage Apps
2) Press "All" on top tab and scroll down to "Market" press it and you will find three options press "Clear Cache" and "Force Stop" respectively, leave "Clear 
Data" alone. 
3) Press back button to the "All" menu again and Scroll up until you see Google Services Framework, press it and you will find two options Press "Clear 
Data" > OK and after that press "Force Stop" respectively.
4) Press back button to desktop and press "Market" may be *you will get an error (that is good)!*
5) Now reboot your Touchpad and hit "Market" again and do search for your favorites Apps which were missing previously. That worked for me and I hope it 
will work for everyone too. Just make sure to do that in ORDER.

*FIX # 3*
*If nothing works try this!*
Not really but take a look http://joe-ks.com/archives/12Beers.htm

**** If you are getting more than two server errors, it is most likely your WiFi connection is lost, a know issue with this built. So check your wifi before you proceed to try Market again. Thanks*

***** Some more very easy fixes or work around for Face Book, Screen of Death and WiFi available here *http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?8343-4-Common-Issues-with-Solutions-Market-Fix-Face-Book-WiFi-amp-Screen-of-Death


----------



## johnvan (Oct 15, 2011)

Took all of 5 minutes and worked perfectly. Thanks.
First time I booted into something other then CyanogenMod, now I know it works.


----------



## TigerClaw (Oct 15, 2011)

Cool, It actually worked.


----------



## pauljohn696969 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm having a heck of a time. I use Tripit all the time and it doesn't show up in the market for download.

I managed to find serveral verions on other sites which I downloaded and tried to install. Each time it would go through the install process and end with the message "Application Not Installed".

None of the apps like Flighttracker show up in the market either.

Anybody figure this out. I use Tripit a lot when traveling.

Paul.


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

pauljohn696969 said:


> I'm having a heck of a time. I use Tripit all the time and it doesn't show up in the market for download.
> 
> I managed to find serveral verions on other sites which I downloaded and tried to install. Each time it would go through the install process and end with the message "Application Not Installed".
> 
> ...


I just downloaded and installed and ran the "Tripit" .apk as per your request and it is working fine. Flight Tracker still not showing up. May be it will help you a bit. 
Good Luck!!

*Edit: Flight Tracker (Intl Flight) showing at # 5*


----------



## Ludasmith (Aug 21, 2011)

Anyone able to find Bejeweled 2? It's not showing up for me with this fix.


----------



## thecalip (Aug 21, 2011)

thanks. it works.


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

Ludasmith said:


> Anyone able to find Bejeweled 2? It's not showing up for me with this fix.


Bejeweled 2 showed up after doing the second fix (above in OP fix # 2) but not compatible with Touchpad. Sorry!!!


----------



## Ludasmith (Aug 21, 2011)

That worked. Not sure how I missed the second half lol

Sent from my HP Touchpad using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

Ludasmith said:


> That worked. Not sure how I missed the second half lol
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using RootzWiki Forums


No I added the Fix # 2 later on. Ha Ha Ha tricked you LOL


----------



## Ludasmith (Aug 21, 2011)

I was gonna ask that but I figured my retardation just beat me again hahaha

Sent from my HP Touchpad using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## daonei (Oct 15, 2011)

I just tried this. Now all I get is SERVER ERROR RETRY and I can't get into Market....Anyone know how to fix this? One problem I came across in your directions is that there was no option for FORCE STOP for the Google Services Framework...

Anyone know how I can get Market to work again???



dark_angel said:


> *There's an update that fixes the problem with the Android Market that had prevented certain apps from being listed. *
> 
> *FIX # 1*
> *Method : Using Android and ClockworkMod Recovery:*
> ...


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

daonei said:


> I just tried this. Now all I get is SERVER ERROR RETRY and I can't get into Market....Anyone know how to fix this? One problem I came across in your directions is that there was no option for FORCE STOP for the Google Services Framework...
> 
> Anyone know how I can get Market to work again???


Reboot it!


----------



## daonei (Oct 15, 2011)

Tried three reboots and shut downs but to no avail.. it's not working...Any ideas? This is frustrating... Any way to reinstall Market to the previous settings??? ARGH!!!!!! Shouldn't have done this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

daonei said:


> Tried three reboots and shut downs but to no avail.. it's not working...Any ideas? This is frustrating... Any way to reinstall Market to the previous settings??? ARGH!!!!!! Shouldn't have done this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Looks like you have lost the "Internet Connection" make sure you have Internet Connection IMHO.


----------



## Frunple (Sep 8, 2011)

Is anyone able to scroll through more than a few apps?? IOW, search for Google, it results in 30,000 apps found but if I scroll down it stops after maybe a hundred and doesn't continue to list them.


----------



## djhomeboy (Aug 22, 2011)

I did step 2 and also got the server error. I went to another site and got the apk for the market and all is well. All apps listed above are showing in the market as well.


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

djhomeboy said:


> I did step 2 and also got the server error. I went to another site and got the apk for the market and all is well. All apps listed above are showing in the market as well.


Would you mind sharing how you got "new apk" and how you install it?? what was the version of that Market apk? Thanks


----------



## Ludasmith (Aug 21, 2011)

Reboot and force stop the Google one again.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

did fix one...that didnt work completly....fix 2 finished the job....THANKS!!!!


----------



## lkh5650 (Oct 15, 2011)

ughhh nooooooo i tried both 1&2 but i still don't have some apps in market like netflix...i installed netflix app by downloading apk file from googling it but its not the latest version and it asks me to update it and when i try, it says that this item is not available in your country...
what to do


----------



## KevinL (Jun 10, 2011)

After applying this it has gone into a constant boot loop :/

Even after re-flashing the original gapps it continues the boot loop. Gets almost all the way booted up and boom re-boots again.


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

Had anyone tried Market 3.2.0 yet?http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1297040


----------



## King003 (Aug 24, 2011)

did this now my market wont open, i rebooted couple times and no luck


----------



## shywolf28 (Oct 14, 2011)

dark_angel said:


> Had anyone tried Market 3.2.0 yet?http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1297040


I just finished installing my second touchpad with no issues in the market, I just installed cm7 bootmenu and clockwork first. I then booted into recovery and installed the gapps . When I went to the market I was not getting all the apps also, so I went to recovery and installed the marketfix and now everything works fine. The market I have is 3.1.5. You can get the files from mybox http://www.box.net/shared/ub7hsgiueb8egc3ixzdk. Hope this helps

Market 3.2.0 looks the same as 3.1.5 IMHO


----------



## schwatter (Oct 16, 2011)

I did all the steps and still can't see facebook, dolphin and so. Curious.
I installed the fix with the acme installer, also with the manual method. No luck with that very very easy steps 
Any thoughts how that could be solved? Reinstall maybe?


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

Wipe cache. Clear market data. Reflash fix. Clear market data.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## schwatter (Oct 16, 2011)

yeah that's the prob. I did all that like in the first post -->fix2.


----------



## Ommie (Sep 7, 2011)

Worked perfectly!


----------



## tony17 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks it worked!


----------



## shywolf28 (Oct 14, 2011)

schwatter said:


> I did all the steps and still can't see facebook, dolphin and so. Curious.
> I installed the fix with the acme installer, also with the manual method. No luck with that very very easy steps
> Any thoughts how that could be solved? Reinstall maybe?


My suggestion, don't do it with acme, do it on recovery


----------



## schwatter (Oct 16, 2011)

So we came to next construction area. The same, won't work at the moment. Mh, must 
tinkering in some way till it work.


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

schwatter said:


> So we came to next construction area. The same, won't work at the moment. Mh, must
> tinkering in some way till it work.


It should work with recovery. Working for almost everyone until unless you are doing something which is not mentioned in the steps.
Good Luck!


----------



## schwatter (Oct 16, 2011)

finally i did it 
1. I used webos doctor and killed webos.
2. Installed moboot with acmeinstaller
3. Installed cwm with acmeinstaller
3. Installed cm7 then with cwm and there was no wipe or so. puhhh 
4. After that i installed Flemmards fix also over cwm

Now facebook and co. pops up in the market.


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

I told you so, it should work with recovery. Thanks for the update. Now don't forget to get an App called "Fake GPS" from market to make Facebook work.
Good Luck!


----------



## schwatter (Oct 16, 2011)

The thing is, facebook work without fake gps. I don't need to start that app.


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

schwatter said:


> The thing is, facebook work without fake gps. I don't need to start that app.


Interesting!


----------



## Tekz08 (Oct 7, 2011)

Done all these steps more than once. Still failing to allow access to certain apps. Reddita being the main one I'm looking for.

Edit: Just realized this may be because Reddita is built on Honeycomb and may not even function on this rom.... Anyone know for sure?


----------

